# Ladyfingers - AG Doll - Easy Boxy Sweater #2, Flared Skirt, Purse and Hat



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2016

EASY BOXY SWEATER #2, FLARED SKIRT, PURSE AND HAT

NOTE: This boxy sweater pattern has been posted previously, using larger needles and stockinet stitch. This pattern calls for a smaller needle and a rib stitch.

#6 US needles (straight or circular)
Red Heart Anne Geddes Baby Yarn - Bumble (medium yellow)
Lion Brand, Vannas Glamour - Copper (brown with gold metallic threads)

With yellow yarn, cast on 41 stitches. (Front body of sweater)
Knit 2 rows yellow
Knit 2 rows copper
Knit 2 rows yellow
Knit 2 rows copper
Knit 2 rows yellow
Next Row:
Knit 2, Purl 2 across row, end Purl 1.
Work all rows the same, begin with K2, end with P1 - for 18 rows.

Sleeves:
Knit 2, Purl 2 across the row, end Purl 1 - then CAST ON 12 stitches.
Work back across the row - KEEPING TO THE K2,P2 pattern, ending with P1.

Repeat this on the other side of the sweater for the second sleeve. KEEP TO THE K2, P2 pattern, ending P1.

OPTIONAL: For more advanced knitters - at the end of each sleeve, you can work the last 4 sleeve stitches in garter stitch for a nice sleeve cuff Remember to keep to the K2, P2 pattern, ending P1 across the row.

Work the sleeve portion of this boxy sweater for 18 rows.

Neck Opening:
K2,P2 for 16 stitches - BIND OFF the next 27 stitches. One stitch will still be on the needle, so you will K1, P2, K2, etc. to finish the row.

K2, P2 for 16 stitches - CAST ON 27 stitches and continue to work the K2, P2 pattern stitch across the row.

NOTE: This is the center of the sleeve stitches, with a boat neck slot opening for the dolls head to fit through.

Continue to work K2, P2, ending with P1 across the sleeve stitches - for 18 more rows.

Next Row: At the beginning of the next row, BIND OFF 12 stitches, then continue with K2, P2 pattern across the row.

Next Row: At the beginning of the next row, BIND OFF 12 stitches, then continue with K2, P2 pattern across the row. 41 stitches.

Now work in pattern stitch for the back body of the sweater - 18 rows.

Knit 2 rows in yellow.
Knit 2 rows in copper
Knit 2 rows in yellow
Knit 2 rows in copper
Knit 2 rows in yellow
Bind off in knit. Sew sleeve seams from cuff to hemline - in an L shape.

FLARED SKIRT

#6 US needles (straight or circular)
Lion Brand, Vannas Glamour - Copper (brown with gold metallic threads)
Ring Markers

With copper yarn, cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows.
Place markers as follows:
Knit 12, PM, Knit 12, PM, Knit 12, PM, Knit 12, PM, Knit 4 = 52 stitches.
Knit across, increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker.
Purl back across the row - with no increase.
Continue in this manner until there are 76 stitches on the needle. Remove markers.
Work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 18 rows.
Next Row:
* (K1, P1, K1) in first stitch, Knit 2, (K1, P1,K1) in next stitch, Knit 2, continue from * across the row.
Purl back with no increase.
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row.
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row.
Next row:
* Knit 3, Purl 2, repeat from * across the row. Work this ribbing back across the row. Bind off in ribbing.

PURSE

#6 US needles (straight or circular)
Yellow and copper yarns

With yellow, cast on 20 stitches. 
Knit 2 rows in yellow.
Knit 2 rows in copper
Continue knitting in yellow and copper stripes until you have 6 yellow and 6 copper stripes. Bind off.  Ford in half with stripes going in a horizontal direction. Cut yarn, leaving a long strand to sew the side seam and make a purse strap. After sewing the side seam, use a crochet hook and with this same strand of yarn - make a chain of 50 stitches. Knot securely and attach this end to the opposite side of the purse. Knot securely. 

HAT - with unique edge

#6 US needles (straight or circular)
Yellow and copper yarns

With yellow, cast on 224 stitches. 
Knit in back of all stitches across the row.
Next Row:
* Knit 2, BIND OFF first stitch, Knit 2, BIND OFF the first stitch of the two stitches just knitted, repeat across the row from * . = 112 stitches.
(Bind off by passing the first knitted stitch over the second knitted stitch).

NOTE: By binding off in this manner you will make a unique - very stylish - edge on the hat. You knit 2 stitches, then bind off the first stitch of these 2 stitches just knit, then knit 2 more stitches and bind off the first stitch of this set of 2 stitches, etc., across the row.

Knit 1 row.
Attach copper yarn. Knit 2 rows in copper. Knit 2 rows in yellow.
Continue in this stripe pattern until there are 4 yellow stripes and 4 copper stripes.

Decrease for crown of hat:
Right side: * Knit 5, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Knit 1 row.
*Knit 4, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Knit 1 row.
* Knit 3, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Knit 1 row.
* Knit 2, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Knit 1 row.
Knit 1, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row.
Knit 1 row.
Knit 2 together across the row. = 8 stitches.
Cut long strand. Thread onto darning needle and pull through the 8 stitches on the knitting needle. Pull stitches up tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.

NOTE: This is a really cute outfit! Can't wait to post the photo. I think this is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Elaine,

I can't keep up with you! But I certainly thank you for all your generousity in sharing your patterns. My dolls and my GD's appreciate it as well!

God bless,
Linda


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

Wow you have been very busy Ladyfingers thanks for another great pattern


----------



## Ohioknitter (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll be glad when you get your new computer and we can see pictures for these wonderful patterns. I've made the pleated skirt and onsie twice now and will probably do more. It really helps me to see the picture of what I'm knitting. Thanks again!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you Elaine, your patterns are always so welcome!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you! Come Christmas, my niece will be one happy little girl.


----------



## puppe5 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you again. I hope I live long enough to be able to knit all the designs for the girl (due May 27th.) to be old enough to play with her Am.girl doll.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

These patterns are too good to be true. Thank you!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't keep up with you either but I sure appreciate your lovely patterns and your generosity!!
julie


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

as others have said THANK YOU!!! my 6 yo GD appreciates clothes for her doll so she won't go n'ked..i can't keep up with the items..when there is a picture..i give her the option of 1 outfit.found an AG doll in a chairity shop for $5..cleaned her up and now she is my mannequin..now i have to find a chest to store her clothes in without breaking the bank..


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

We'll be busy keeping up with all these new patterns. I know my girls really appreciate them. Thank You again.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

If pictures added more good to remember the patterns which one .


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Albie:

Here are two storage ideas for your AG doll clothes:

Go to Popcorn Factory.com - order one of their 6-gallon cans of popcorn (any variety). Eat the popcorn, then use the can to store your doll clothes. I have 3 cans filled with doll clothes - so far. Use a plastic kitchen trash bag to line the can, then just pile in the clothes. The can holds lots!

You can also go to Mary Maxim.com or Annie's Attic or Herrschener's.com to find cloth duffle bags - large size.
They are in the low $20 range, but I usually wait until they go on sale for around $14, then I order one or two. I have quite a selection now - in a wide variety of patterns. I use these duffle bags to store doll clothes, but mostly to hold my stash. They all have tags on them to let me know if the contents are "Christmas yarns", "Easter yarns", "pastels", "fancy eyelash and other trims", etc. These bags hold many many balls of yarn.

I wish someone would invent a plastic/Velcro wide strip that could be firmly fixed around a partially used ball of yarn - plastic so I can use a marking pen to describe the yarn (info taken from the original label) and the Velcro so I can firmly fasten this strip around the yarn.

I order one 3 oz ball of yarn and maybe 2 smaller balls of yarn at a time - doll clothes don't use a lot of yarn, especially when you add some eyelash trim or use 2-3 colors while knitting the garment - so I ALWAYS end up with approx. half a ball of yarn. If I toss it into my stash bag, it inevitably gets tangled with other yarn tidbits.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, Elaine. Wish my granddaughters played with these dolls more.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for these patterns


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for these patterns


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Again - thank you Elaine for all the great patterns. Looking forward to seeing the pictures to go with all the ones I have been printing out in the last few days.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I, too, am getting anxious to post all the photos of the recent patterns. Maybe I can use my son's desktop computer to transfer this new batch of photos from my camera. Then I can open my own private file, pull up the KP Forum and get busy. Hmmmmmm, that's a good thought.....I'll work on it.

My son is a professional baseball scout for the Chicago White Sox. He scouts high schools, junior colleges and universities in San Diego, Southern California, inland desert, and Las Vegas areas. His car is his office and he drives 280 to 300 miles in one day - frequently! He is very "touchy" about his computer because he has special confidential scouting software plus a computer "war game" he plays for hours at night with people all over the United States. 

I'll ask him if I can open a file for my photos in order to download them to everyone here on KP.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks again.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. Thank you to your son if he is willing to help you out with the photos.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Mirror said:


> If pictures added more good to remember the patterns which one .


Thank you I read all wanted and waiting for the pictures .


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

your patterns are amazing


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Photos have been posted in the "Pictures" section here on the KP Forum. Go to top of page - left side - click on KNITTING FORUM, then scroll down to "Pictures". You will find 7-8 photos that go with the previously posted patterns.
More photos and patterns are "in the works" - to be posted at a later date.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

here it is in pdf enjoy


----------



## Nashofi (Mar 9, 2016)

To Ladyfingers for your time and dedication, Thank You! I love your designs and I bet so do a lot of little ladies all over the world!
I would also like to say a thank you to Daeanarah for your pdf 'attached file' !


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

thank you and enjoy

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is a photo of the "Boxy Sweater, #2 Flared Skirt, Purse and Hat"....one of my all-time special patterns! 
DAEANARAH: Are you able to re-post the pattern and attach this photo, so it is all together, instead of my posted pattern, then many comments before I could post a photo? Help....please!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Elaine
Do you have a pattern for the Barbie, Dancing with the Stars. A person asked me if I had the pattern and I said, no and had them send me link to where picture. 

Happy Photos

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Rhyanne: See earlier post regarding the waltz gown.....I posted simple instructions plus a photo and asked the members if they would prefer a "formal" written out pattern (by me) on a photo sheet (by you)....will await their response.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

thanks finally found it


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ladyfingers said:


> Photos have been posted in the "Pictures" section here on the KP Forum. Go to top of page - left side - click on KNITTING FORUM, then scroll down to "Pictures". You will find 7-8 photos that go with the previously posted patterns.
> More photos and patterns are "in the works" - to be posted at a later date.


Thank you very much


----------

